# Mobile: "Continue to Main Forum Index" error



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

When I go to www.tivocommunity.com on my Blackberry, and use the very first "Continue to Main Forum Index" link, it goes to AVS. I have to go to the second "Main Forum" link a little further down to get into TC.

Easy workaround, but I figure with all the work that appears to have gone into the Mobile side recently (looks really good, BTW--it's nice to not have to scroll through every user online to get to the forum list), someone might want to fix that link up.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks...that is what happens you you copy a template.  Fixed


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Thanks, David!


----------

